# Australian SIM card



## Md79 (Sep 22, 2018)

So we are planning to bring our unlocked iPhones & iPads and once in Australia buy data SIM cards. Any recommended provider?


----------



## CLBN (Aug 28, 2018)

I'd recommend Optus, I'm on a prepaid plan with them. $40 gives me unlimited calls, SMS & MMS as well as unlimited Calls and SMS overseas. 7GB of data and I've been getting 10GB extra. But it all depends on where you're headed to. In some areas you only have reception with Telstra.


----------



## Australia Trip Planner (Oct 4, 2018)

*SIM cards in Australia*

Hi there.

Bringing your own devises and buying local sim cards is a great idea. You can get SIM cards at just about anywhere. I recommend Woolworths or Coles supermarkets because they are everywhere, and if you have any problem, they'll happily change them over.

There's also the many phone shops (Telstra, Optus, Vodafone etc), but the supermarkets sell their SIM cards anyway.

Happy travelling.

Lisa 
Australia Trip Planner


----------



## Con59 (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a Aldi sim card and it costs $ 5.
The credit is $ 5 and is active for one year without loading.The advantage is that you can charge when you want and you can answer calls one year.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

There are many options and specials all the time.

I just paid $15 for 3 months with unlimited call and texts, and 60Gb data over the 3 months. That's just $5 per month. But the offer expires in 10 days time, and after 3 months it is much more expensive. That's with Kogan, using the Vodafone 4G network.

The ALDI $5 one, for 1 year is great if you only have incoming calls, and don't need data.

There are a few $10 pm plans with unlimited calls and texts with just 1 or 2gb data per month.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

JandE said:


> I just paid $15 for 3 months with unlimited call and texts, and 60Gb data over the 3 months. That's just $5 per month. But the offer expires in 10 days time, and after 3 months it is much more expensive. That's with Kogan, using the Vodafone 4G network.


Time for me to do some research!


----------

